# kde lento allo shoutdown

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho notato che kde è particolarmente lento quando chiudo il sistema. Succede soltanto a me?

----------

## Pes88

Io non ho lentezza però quando spengo kde  va in segmentataion fault questo processo  nepomukservices e mi blocca lo spegnimento finché non intervengo io manualmente a dirle di andare avanti ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Io sto usando la versione 4.6   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## lordalbert

a me invece capita che quando clicco su spegni, se non sbaglio parte la musichetta (che no sento mai perchè ho le casse spente) e dopo inizia a chiudersi... però passano 4-5 secondi.. preferisco fare a meno della musichetta e che si spenga subito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pes88

ma ti da una schermata nera e poi dopo 4-5 secondi passa nella shell dove si vede lo stop dei vari demoni? 

su .xsession_error niente di importante?

----------

## lordalbert

no, non la schemata nera. Rimane lo sfondo di kde... dopo 4-5 secondo si chiude

----------

## fbcyborg

Succede la stessa cosa anche a me, solo che non gli ho mai dato troppo peso. 

Effettivamente mi sono domandato il perché di questo fatto più di una volta.

----------

## lordalbert

anche io l'ho sempre avuto, mi sono domandato il perchè però non gli ho mai dato troppo peso. Però ora mi è venuto in mente di chiedere a voi  :Smile: 

Secondo me però è una cosa voluta, in quanto quel lasso di tempo è occupato dalla musichetta. Se non ci fosse quell'attesa, la musichetta magari non ci sarebbe (ma non mi interessa molto eh!  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma scusate... allora non si potrebbe fare un thread che lancia la musichetta e uno che fa il logoff da KDE, in modo da rendere contemporanei gli eventi?

Magari ho detto una cavolata, però è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente.

----------

## pierino_89

Non credo sia per la musichetta, a me in chiusura non fa nessuna musichetta se non un "ding!" ma ci mette ancora 4-5 secondi anche a me.

Credo sia provocato dalla chiusura di nepomuk + akonadi e balle varie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Boh, io akonadi e balle varie non ce le ho in esecuzione.

----------

## pierino_89

Akonadi non puoi non averlo in esecuzione, a quanto ne so. Comunque prova a togliere il suono di spegnimento e vedi se cambia qualcosa...

----------

## fbcyborg

```
# ps aux |grep akonadi

root     25490  0.0  0.0   8164   736 pts/0    S+   16:15   0:00 grep --colour=auto akonadi
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ps aux |grep akonadi
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

ah già, la 4.5 è meno legata ad akonadi rispetto alla 4.6, parte delle sue funzioni sono distribuite in giro.

Nella 4.6 sta tutto dentro akonadi, invece. Dalle note alle mail al calendario.

----------

